# Kinh nghiệm nghỉ dưỡng tại flamingo đại lải ?



## ThichZaiDep (4 Tháng mười 2018)

Mọi người cho em hỏi, nghỉ dưỡng ở flamingo đại lải 4 ngày thì có những trò gì hay để chơi để giải trí vậy? Ăn chơi chỗ nào thì tuyệt nhất? nghe nói trên này mới ra mắt spa 5* đẳng cấp thế giới, có ai trải nghiệm chưa, cho em xin đánh giá, nếu ổn để em còn note lại. Bên em tổng kết 6 tháng đầu năm âm lịch, đây là phần thưởng dành cho các nv xuất sắc, đồng thời có cả một số đối tác nữ khá là quan trọng nữa. Chi phí thì không phải nghĩ, sếp em chi mạnh khoản này haha. Thế nên rất mong đc các chị thông thạo khoản này review giùm ạ .


----------



## Sylvan Learning (4 Tháng mười 2018)

èo ơi
làm công ty lớn cũng sướng nhỉ
có thưởng có du lịch
đc làm những công ty như thế thì thỏa mãn rồi
cống hiến hết mình đi


----------



## Igymfitness (4 Tháng mười 2018)

ThichZaiDep đã viết:


> Mọi người cho em hỏi, nghỉ dưỡng ở flamingo đại lải 4 ngày thì có những trò gì hay để chơi để giải trí vậy? Ăn chơi chỗ nào thì tuyệt nhất? nghe nói trên này mới ra mắt spa 5* đẳng cấp thế giới, có ai trải nghiệm chưa, cho em xin đánh giá, nếu ổn để em còn note lại. Bên em tổng kết 6 tháng đầu năm âm lịch, đây là phần thưởng dành cho các nv xuất sắc, đồng thời có cả một số đối tác nữ khá là quan trọng nữa. Chi phí thì không phải nghĩ, sếp em chi mạnh khoản này haha. Thế nên rất mong đc các chị thông thạo khoản này review giùm ạ .


Nói tới cái Seva Spa chứ gì? Chỗ đó được ví như một ốc đảo nghỉ dưỡng riêng tư, ko gian thư giãn cách biệt hoàn toàn với bên ngoài đấy ạ. 
Nghỉ dưỡng thì chọn Flamingo quá chuẩn rồi. Để thả lỏng tinh thần, thư thái, phục hồi sức khỏe hữu hiệu thì qua Seva sự lựa chọn ko thể tuyệt vời hơn. 
Nhà mình bữa trước lên đây nghỉ cũng có qua Spa này mà. Chất lượng dịch vụ trên cả tuyệt vời. 
<<<<<<<<


----------



## Công Nương (4 Tháng mười 2018)

mình hóng, sắp tới cũng định đi đại lải vài hôm :-?


----------



## nhoxquy03 (4 Tháng mười 2018)

Flamingo Đại Lải là khu resort mà em thấy đáng yêu nhất miền Bắc . Nếu thuê biệt thự của Flamingo thì giá hơi đắt hơn 1 xíu nhưng dịch vụ xe điện lại ok hơn thuê của chủ BT ( Khách của Flamingo sẽ đc gọi xe điện đón tận phòng 24/24 còn khách của chủ BT thì phải đi ra bến xe bus để bắt xe ) . Còn ăn uống thì tình hình thế này
1. Trâu Phi Xuyên cách F khoảng mấy cây ăn cũng rẻ và có vài món ăn ngon như : chả, sốt vang, hấp còn món rau muống xào thịt trâu thì dai như kẹo CS keke. Ăn thử để biết thì cũng được nhưng nhân viên nhà hàng mặt mũi sưng xỉa, uể oải.
2. Quán Hương Việt : Ngay cổng ra vào của Đại Lải mà em đã đc cụ nào đó khai sáng thì thật là dã man. Chưa bao giờ em ăn ở đâu chán và tiếc tiền thế : gà nhão nhoẹt bở bùng bục, lợn mán hôi rình...Tóm lại blacklist ngay và luôn các cụ ạ. Đã thế khách góp ý còn ko xin lỗi 1 câu nào mà im im vào trong và lặn mất tiêu luôn.
3. Nhà em đi hẳn ra phía ngoài, cách cổng khoảng vài km có cái quán Tuyết Black ăn khá ổn, chủ quán niềm nở, món ăn tươi ngon. Quán có đủ rắn, vịt trời, cá quả, giẽ....Nhưng em thấy mỗi món chim câu quay là tươi ngon và cơm trứng thịt thôi.
Còn nếu muốn sờ pa mát xa thư giãn thì chọn Sevaspa là quá chuẩn, nó nằm ở tòa tháp Forest In The Sky, Babylon của VN  nhiều dịch vụ cực cực kỳ luôn, chất lượng 5* quốc tế luôn. Vào đó rồi sướng không muốn ra haha
À vs cả Flamingo có một vườn rau sạch tuyệt ngon : muống, cải, mồng tơi, bí bầu, mướp, dưa chuột cứ thế mà triển thôi, ngon bổ rẻ. Chúc các bác những chuyến đi vui vẻ nhé.


----------



## ThichZaiDep (4 Tháng mười 2018)

Igymfitness đã viết:


> Nói tới cái Seva Spa chứ gì? Chỗ đó được ví như một ốc đảo nghỉ dưỡng riêng tư, ko gian thư giãn cách biệt hoàn toàn với bên ngoài đấy ạ.
> Nghỉ dưỡng thì chọn Flamingo quá chuẩn rồi. Để thả lỏng tinh thần, thư thái, phục hồi sức khỏe hữu hiệu thì qua Seva sự lựa chọn ko thể tuyệt vời hơn.
> Nhà mình bữa trước lên đây nghỉ cũng có qua Spa này mà. Chất lượng dịch vụ trên cả tuyệt vời.
> <<<<<<<<


Vâng đúng nó ạ, thì cũng có nghe nhiều thông tin chung chung rồi ạ, muốn xin tí trải nghiệm thực tế ạ hihi


----------



## Tuarts (4 Tháng mười 2018)

- Mỗi phòng có 2 xe đạp, có thể rủ mng đi đạp xe quang khu, rất thư thái rất thú vị.
- Được sd thuyền và cano thăm quan hồ Đại Lải
- Chơi bóng lăn nc, chơi xe đạp nước ở CLB bãi biển
- Chơi dưới nhà phao dưới nước
- Khuôn viên Wonder Park dành cho trẻ em cũng nhiều thứ chơi 
- Chơi gold 
- Tổ chức các trò team building, rồi nướng ngoài trời ....


----------



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (4 Tháng mười 2018)

Villa 2 phòng ngủ. Tiêu chuẩn : 8 người lớn + 4 trẻ em.Phát sinh sẽ tính phụ thu nhé.
Villa thiết kế hiện đại, bể bơi ở giữa phòng khách và phòng ngủ, sân vườn rộng rải, setup đầy đủ vật dụng bếp có bếp BBQ, tự do tụ tập nấu nướng, party..... 
Mẹ nào quan tâm pm em.


----------



## Igymfitness (4 Tháng mười 2018)

ThichZaiDep đã viết:


> Vâng đúng nó ạ, thì cũng có nghe nhiều thông tin chung chung rồi ạ, muốn xin tí trải nghiệm thực tế ạ hihi


Thôi cứ đi đi rồi sẽ biết
Nhiều khi hỏi han 1 chuyện nhưng thực tế nó lại là 1 chuyện


----------



## HoaNgocLan0909 (4 Tháng mười 2018)

Igymfitness đã viết:


> Nói tới cái Seva Spa chứ gì? Chỗ đó được ví như một ốc đảo nghỉ dưỡng riêng tư, ko gian thư giãn cách biệt hoàn toàn với bên ngoài đấy ạ.
> Nghỉ dưỡng thì chọn Flamingo quá chuẩn rồi. Để thả lỏng tinh thần, thư thái, phục hồi sức khỏe hữu hiệu thì qua Seva sự lựa chọn ko thể tuyệt vời hơn.
> Nhà mình bữa trước lên đây nghỉ cũng có qua Spa này mà. Chất lượng dịch vụ trên cả tuyệt vời.
> <<<<<<<<


Ôi được chăm sóc ở Seva thì còn j sướng bằng nữa ) có nhiều phòng chức năng lắm: Phòng xông hơi đá quý giúp giải độc cơ thể, phòng bùn khoáng - thuốc bắc giúp lưu thông tuần hoàn, phòng ion và sắc màu giúp chống oxy hoá, phòng đá muối Himalaya và đá núi lửa giúp phục hồi cơ thể, tái tạo tế bào… còn có cả phòng Oxy Hinoki, phòng Tuyết và Hang hồng ngoại nữa đấy ạ, mỗi lần xong thấy người khỏe khoắn, da dẻ cảm thấy mềm mại mịn màng, căng mướt như trẻ ra mấy tuổi da, toàn những liệu pháp cao cấp trên thế giới đấy. Nói chung cũng phải trải nghiệm cho biết chứ các mẹ nhở


----------



## HoaNgocLan0909 (4 Tháng mười 2018)

Igymfitness đã viết:


> Thôi cứ đi đi rồi sẽ biết
> Nhiều khi hỏi han 1 chuyện nhưng thực tế nó lại là 1 chuyện


Đi rồi mới thấy thích hơn ngồi nhà tưởng tượng nhiều. Đời sống đc mấy tí, kiếm nhiều tiền thì phải biết tiêu tiền chớ


----------



## ThichZaiDep (10 Tháng mười 2018)

nhoxquy03 đã viết:


> Flamingo Đại Lải là khu resort mà em thấy đáng yêu nhất miền Bắc . Nếu thuê biệt thự của Flamingo thì giá hơi đắt hơn 1 xíu nhưng dịch vụ xe điện lại ok hơn thuê của chủ BT ( Khách của Flamingo sẽ đc gọi xe điện đón tận phòng 24/24 còn khách của chủ BT thì phải đi ra bến xe bus để bắt xe ) . Còn ăn uống thì tình hình thế này
> 1. Trâu Phi Xuyên cách F khoảng mấy cây ăn cũng rẻ và có vài món ăn ngon như : chả, sốt vang, hấp còn món rau muống xào thịt trâu thì dai như kẹo CS keke. Ăn thử để biết thì cũng được nhưng nhân viên nhà hàng mặt mũi sưng xỉa, uể oải.
> 2. Quán Hương Việt : Ngay cổng ra vào của Đại Lải mà em đã đc cụ nào đó khai sáng thì thật là dã man. Chưa bao giờ em ăn ở đâu chán và tiếc tiền thế : gà nhão nhoẹt bở bùng bục, lợn mán hôi rình...Tóm lại blacklist ngay và luôn các cụ ạ. Đã thế khách góp ý còn ko xin lỗi 1 câu nào mà im im vào trong và lặn mất tiêu luôn.
> 3. Nhà em đi hẳn ra phía ngoài, cách cổng khoảng vài km có cái quán Tuyết Black ăn khá ổn, chủ quán niềm nở, món ăn tươi ngon. Quán có đủ rắn, vịt trời, cá quả, giẽ....Nhưng em thấy mỗi món chim câu quay là tươi ngon và cơm trứng thịt thôi.
> ...



Dạ vâng ạ.
Cảm ơn mom nhiều ạ
Em note lại luôn để nếu cần em còn zở ra tham khảo ak  :*


----------



## ga36 (17 Tháng mười 2018)

em cũng muốn xin kinh nghiệm nghỉ dưỡng tại Flamingo Đại Lải
các mẹ có đi rồi chia sẻ cho em với ạ
lên đó ăn chơi, thư giãn những chỗ nào nhở


----------



## lananh8xpub (17 Tháng mười 2018)

HoaNgocLan0909 đã viết:


> Ôi được chăm sóc ở Seva thì còn j sướng bằng nữa ) có nhiều phòng chức năng lắm: Phòng xông hơi đá quý giúp giải độc cơ thể, phòng bùn khoáng - thuốc bắc giúp lưu thông tuần hoàn, phòng ion và sắc màu giúp chống oxy hoá, phòng đá muối Himalaya và đá núi lửa giúp phục hồi cơ thể, tái tạo tế bào… còn có cả phòng Oxy Hinoki, phòng Tuyết và Hang hồng ngoại nữa đấy ạ, mỗi lần xong thấy người khỏe khoắn, da dẻ cảm thấy mềm mại mịn màng, căng mướt như trẻ ra mấy tuổi da, toàn những liệu pháp cao cấp trên thế giới đấy. Nói chung cũng phải trải nghiệm cho biết chứ các mẹ nhở



Hôm trước em có đăng ký hội thảo: Seva - Bí mật làn da không tuổi đấy mom ạ, nhiều ưu đãi lắm đấy ạ:
- Miễn phí vé vào cửa resort Flamningo 
- Soi da, tư vấn liệu trình chăm sóc da miễn phí 
- Được các chuyên gia hàng đầu chia sẻ bí quyết, phương pháp chăm sóc da và gìn giữ vóc dáng 
- Miễn phí xông hơi đào thải độc tố hàn quốc Jjimjilbang
- Giảm giá nhiều sản phẩm dịch vụ
- Còn đc bóc thăm trúng thưởng lên tới 30tr nữa cơ mà
Giờ chỉ hóng tới cuối tuần để đi lên đó nghỉ dưỡng thôi ạ hihi


----------



## Igymfitness (17 Tháng mười 2018)

ThichZaiDep đã viết:


> Vâng đúng nó ạ, thì cũng có nghe nhiều thông tin chung chung rồi ạ, muốn xin tí trải nghiệm thực tế ạ hihi



Thực tế nhất là mời mẹ nó làm thẳng 1 chuyến lên đấy )
như thế cho nó chân thực và khách quan


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (17 Tháng mười 2018)

lananh8xpub đã viết:


> Hôm trước em có đăng ký hội thảo: Seva - Bí mật làn da không tuổi đấy mom ạ, nhiều ưu đãi lắm đấy ạ:
> - Miễn phí vé vào cửa resort Flamningo
> - Soi da, tư vấn liệu trình chăm sóc da miễn phí
> - Được các chuyên gia hàng đầu chia sẻ bí quyết, phương pháp chăm sóc da và gìn giữ vóc dáng
> ...


Mình thấy thích cái ko gian ở đây, không khí trong lành, các phòng chức năng bày trí đẹp, vật dụng kiểu tre nứa thân thiện ghê. 
Mà vào spa ở VN mà cứ ngỡ mình đang trên Babylon thế giới ấy 
Dịch vụ ở đây mình đánh giá cao, chất lượng quá chuẩn, nhân viên có kiến thức, có chuyên môn cũng như kỹ năng ứng xử tốt.


----------



## nhoxquy03 (20 Tháng mười 2018)

ThichZaiDep đã viết:


> Dạ vâng ạ.
> Cảm ơn mom nhiều ạ
> Em note lại luôn để nếu cần em còn zở ra tham khảo ak  :-*


Nói chung cứ nên tìm hiểu tham khảo thật kỹ, tới lúc đi còn đỡ bỡ ngỡ mom ạ


----------



## trangchese (20 Tháng mười 2018)

Chủ top cần hỏi han gì về thời tiết hay đặt phòng book phòng, liên hệ spa thì call số này nhé 098 600 93 93 trước mình lên đó cũng toàn call qua số đó, nhiệt tình tận tâm lắm ý, dịch vụ tốt lắm


----------



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (20 Tháng mười 2018)

ThichZaiDep đã viết:


> Dạ vâng ạ.
> Cảm ơn mom nhiều ạ
> Em note lại luôn để nếu cần em còn zở ra tham khảo ak  :-*


Bạn cần book phòng cứ liên hệ mình nhé
Nếu cần gửi số cho mình
mình gọi lại cho bạn, thấy hợp lý ổn thỏa thì book ko thì thôi


----------



## Sylvan Learning (20 Tháng mười 2018)

Hồng Lâu Mộng đã viết:


> Bạn cần book phòng cứ liên hệ mình nhé
> Nếu cần gửi số cho mình
> mình gọi lại cho bạn, thấy hợp lý ổn thỏa thì book ko thì thôi


Có giảm giá cho các thành viên diễn đàn không bạn ơi ) 
sắp tới mình cũng có nhu cầu lên flamingo nghỉ vài ngày


----------



## AnhKS (20 Tháng mười 2018)

Cứ đi rồi khắc có kinh nghiệm bác ơi. Mà em thấy nghỉ dưỡng thì cũng có j đâu mà cần lưu ý, đi kiểu đấy thì có nhiều trò team building như chèo thuyền, nướng ngoài trời, bơi lội, đạp xe ... có đầy đủ cả ý mà, cứ đến khắc có hết <<<


----------



## Công Nương (20 Tháng mười 2018)

AnhKS đã viết:


> Cứ đi rồi khắc có kinh nghiệm bác ơi. Mà em thấy nghỉ dưỡng thì cũng có j đâu mà cần lưu ý, đi kiểu đấy thì có nhiều trò team building như chèo thuyền, nướng ngoài trời, bơi lội, đạp xe ... có đầy đủ cả ý mà, cứ đến khắc có hết <<<


Nhưng mà kiểu như ăn gì ăn nhà hàng nào
chơi gì thuê như nào ...
Cần thiết kinh nghiệm ý kiến của những người mới đi về mà mom
thực tế rồi đánh giá như thế hữu ích cho những ng sắp đi


----------



## Lybetyn (20 Tháng mười 2018)

lananh8xpub đã viết:


> Hôm trước em có đăng ký hội thảo: Seva - Bí mật làn da không tuổi đấy mom ạ, nhiều ưu đãi lắm đấy ạ:
> - Miễn phí vé vào cửa resort Flamningo
> - Soi da, tư vấn liệu trình chăm sóc da miễn phí
> - Được các chuyên gia hàng đầu chia sẻ bí quyết, phương pháp chăm sóc da và gìn giữ vóc dáng
> ...



Cái bên này nó làm lớn lắm, mình đọc trên fb thấy nó không chỉ sở hữu hơn 100 phòng chức năng hiện đại bậc nhất VN, mà còn được vận hành và cố vấn bởi các chuyên gia spa và chăm sóc sắc đẹp quốc tế hàng đầu từ những địa điểm du lịch của thế giới như Dubai vs Pháp cơ mà, Seva này nổi tiếng lắm đấy, lần tới có nghỉ ở Flamingo nhất định ghé chỗ này


----------



## maianhh01 (24 Tháng mười 2018)

Đi đâu cũng thấy bàn chuyện ăn chơi nghỉ dưỡng, thích thế nhỉ, cty mình đợt này mình đang làm sml đây


----------



## Xedapdientailg (24 Tháng mười 2018)

Lybetyn đã viết:


> Cái bên này nó làm lớn lắm, mình đọc trên fb thấy nó không chỉ sở hữu hơn 100 phòng chức năng hiện đại bậc nhất VN, mà còn được vận hành và cố vấn bởi các chuyên gia spa và chăm sóc sắc đẹp quốc tế hàng đầu từ những địa điểm du lịch của thế giới như Dubai vs Pháp cơ mà, Seva này nổi tiếng lắm đấy, lần tới có nghỉ ở Flamingo nhất định ghé chỗ này


Seva Spa nổi tiếng lắm mà, tín đồ du lịch hay thích làm đẹp ai mà chẳng biết. 
Thích cái không gian toàn cây cối mát mắt, dịu nhẹ ý. 
Vợ chồng em đang muốn cuối tuần này lên đó, thử dịch vụ trăng mật ngọt ngào đây haha
Bù cho ngày trước chưa được đi hiuhiuhiuhiu ><><


----------



## ThichZaiDep (24 Tháng mười 2018)

maianhh01 đã viết:


> Đi đâu cũng thấy bàn chuyện ăn chơi nghỉ dưỡng, thích thế nhỉ, cty mình đợt này mình đang làm sml đây


Qua đợt này thì rồi lại ăn chơi nhảy múa mom ơi hihi làm cũng chỉ để ăn và tiêu thôi mà kaka


----------



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (24 Tháng mười 2018)

Sylvan Learning đã viết:


> Có giảm giá cho các thành viên diễn đàn không bạn ơi )
> sắp tới mình cũng có nhu cầu lên flamingo nghỉ vài ngày


Mẹ nó check inbox của mình nhé
cần phòng như nào thì báo lại mình nhá 
giá nhiều ưu đãi luôn ak


----------



## lananh8xpub (24 Tháng mười 2018)

Greenfood.hanoi đã viết:


> Mình thấy thích cái ko gian ở đây, không khí trong lành, các phòng chức năng bày trí đẹp, vật dụng kiểu tre nứa thân thiện ghê.
> Mà vào spa ở VN mà cứ ngỡ mình đang trên Babylon thế giới ấy
> Dịch vụ ở đây mình đánh giá cao, chất lượng quá chuẩn, nhân viên có kiến thức, có chuyên môn cũng như kỹ năng ứng xử tốt.


Bên này lớn nên dịch vụ gì cũng phải ra gì mà mẹ nó. 
Đào tạo cái j chả bài bản, mà Seva này được vận hành và cố vấn bởi các chuyên gia spa và chăm sóc sắc đẹp quốc tế hàng đầu từ những địa điểm du lịch của thế giới đấy ạ


----------

